# Looking for Road Bike



## edwardd67 (14 Apr 2011)

Hi Guys looking for a Road bike large.
I'm in Scotland.
Regards
Ed


----------



## Tel (15 Apr 2011)

That is very vague! Size and budget are minimum requirements for a wanted surely....

I have a Fondriest bike 58cm £200.


----------



## edwardd67 (15 Apr 2011)

Sorry



Looking for a(56) Large Road Bike as cheap as possible (I am Scottish)
Currently ride a Boardman Hybrid.
Going out with a bunch of guys i'm the only one without a road bike. 
I do keep up but fancy giving it a go.

I'm 5ft 11" 

Live just outside Glasgow.

Thanks for looking

Ed


----------



## bauldbairn (15 Apr 2011)

edwardd67 said:


> Hi Guys looking for a Road bike large.



Keep an eye on your local "Cash Converters" too!!  

A mate of mine picked up a virtually unused Specialized Tricross for half price last year. One of my other mates just bought one too(Tricross) - I'm the only one on a Flatbar Boardman Pro, but I can still keep up.  

I might treat myself to a Boardman CX Team at the end of the year.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2011)

ed

how fancy do you want or are you with an old steel framed racer , if so let me have your e mail address and i will send some details and pics

martin


----------



## edwardd67 (16 Apr 2011)

Test riding a new bike tomorrow.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## edwardd67 (18 Apr 2011)

Bike bought .
Mods you can close this topic.
Thanks
ED


----------

